# Hill Country Rifles in New Braunfels



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Has anyone used them? Looking at having some work done on a couple rifles. Good or bad I appreciate the info.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Bad, Good, Better, BEST. They fall into that last category.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Thats what I was hoping to hear!


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Awesome work


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Bad, Good, Better, BEST. They fall into that last category.


^^^This.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Before you call them, I'd call Aaron Roberts, at Roberts Precision Rifles in Spring. I think you might be surprised. He's amongst the best in the country, literally.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Hcr*

Solid folks / they walk the walk


----------



## Greenwing7 (Oct 10, 2011)

Top of the line rifles there, girlfriends dad got both his girls custom rifles there. They kill deer DEAD


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Just picked my 700 from HCR. Accurized, cut and recess crown on .270. 3 shot group at 100 yards was 0.460" with Federal PowerShok 130 gr. I'm happy, happy, happy. No excuses now.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

223AI said:


> Before you call them, I'd call Aaron Roberts, at Roberts Precision Rifles in Spring. I think you might be surprised. He's amongst the best in the country, literally.


I just reached out to RPR...


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I had them do some work on my 270 WSM last year. Accurizing, muzzle break, and a new scope. Shoots sub inch groups, and I am happy with the work. Only down side was the turn around time. But I guess they are like a taxidermist-the good ones are going to be busy all of the time.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Yes, turnaround time is lengthy. All their in house guns go through the same accuriziing procedure so they stay busy all the time.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

You wont regret going with HCR.

jrg


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

I'd call Aaron Roberts, at Roberts Precision Rifles in Spring. Aaron built my last rifle, does amazing work and one of the nicest people you'd want to know.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Look at the cost of reworking a Rem 700, for example, especially final, all in costs including the cost of the original action. Then, compare to building a gun from scratch with a custom action, jewel trigger, and high end barrel. 

I think what you will find is that many times (not always) you would be better off selling the Rem 700 and building a new weapon. Or, buying a used bench rest rifle and simply re-barreling/re-stocking it.


----------



## 88shoalwater (Sep 26, 2012)

My dad and I have had Hill Country do several Rem 700's for us. My 7mm Rem has the accurizing package, scope mount, glass bed stock, barrel break in and recrown muzzle. I have consistent sub inch @100yds and can get 1-1.5 inch at 300. They are a little pricy, and it can take a while, but they do great work, and have not disappointed us.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

HCR is quality...you will not be disappointed.

TH


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Live down the road from them and had them improve my Ruger M77 7 Mag. Shoots excellent now. 

They aren't cheap (not a a rip-off either) however you won't be disappointed.


----------

